# Need help with (dying?) LCD



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I assisted my mom with the purchase of a Samsung LCD about 20 months ago. We ended up going with a 46", model #LN-T4665F. 

On Saturday night, it started acting up. When she would power it on, it would just be a black screen and the power light would blink continuously. A couple of times after power up, a picture would flash, and then it would return to a black screen. On Sunday night, it began to function normally again. It worked all the way up until today. And now, it is making a "high pitched noise" for about 3 seconds when powered on, and just has the black screen again. However, this time, the power light only flashed when first powered on, and then quits.

This TV was purchase through plasmabay.com (mistake number 1), and she also purchased a $350 5-year extended warranty through a company called RepairTech Inc. in Bayonne, NJ. Apparently, both of these companies are now nowhere to be found. :nono2:

What do you guys think?? Backlight? Power supply? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I guess a recommendation for a repair center in the Memphis, TN area could also be helpful. :grin:

It may also be worth noting, this TV has always been plugged into a 1100va UPS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

RBR


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

email Ellen :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> RBR





RobertE said:


> email Ellen :grin:


Really, really.... not helpful... Thanks though...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I know the issue - fixed PC LCD monitors - an invertor is bad; should be separate PCB inside; if you'll open the box, you could find it and order from Internet by its part number.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I know the issue - fixed PC LCD monitors - an invertor is bad; should be separate PCB inside; if you'll open the box, you could find it and order from Internet by its part number.


Is the PCB easily accessible? I don't really have any experience opening/repairing LCDs... and don't know how comfortable I feel doing so...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.discount-merchant.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=LN-T4665F&Search.x=16&Search.y=7

Maybe you could buy the part you need here..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> http://www.discount-merchant.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=LN-T4665F&Search.x=16&Search.y=7
> 
> Maybe you could buy the part you need here..


Very cool... Thanks for the link...

P Smith... Is the part you're referring to listed on that site?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Update...

I called Samsung's Customer Service tonight... and plead my case... explaining the rock and hard place I was stuck between. They were very understanding, documented everything, and told me to call back tomorrow because the department I needed to speak with was already gone for the evening. This department apparently has the ability to extend the manufacturer's warranty if they see fit... 

Will update again tomorrow...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

That's cool - keep us posted.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Does sound like a bad PCB . Samsung should extend the warranty for you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> Very cool... Thanks for the link...
> 
> P Smith... Is the part you're referring to listed on that site?


Yes, like this.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I spoke with Samsung this afternoon and they are going to extend the warranty. It's stuff like this that will keep my buying/recommending their products... :biggthump

Thanks for the help though guys!


----------

